
A high-fat, ketogenic diet causes hepatic insulin resistance in mice (2010) - muzani
https://journals.physiology.org/doi/full/10.1152/ajpendo.00361.2010
======
zadokshi
So, don’t take too many carbs while your on the keto diet.

(Pretty sure everyone on the keto diet works this out pretty quickly after
doing their first cheat meal)

~~~
muzani
I think what it means is that it could cause Type 2 diabetes. People are often
told to avoid glucose to prevent diabetes, but too much prevention might also
cause it.

~~~
zadokshi
I’m not convinced pumping mice in ketosis with human insulin brings us even
slightly close to concluding this.

It’d be more conclusive to start testing actual humans who it can be proven
have stuck to a keto diet.

